# Anyone know about Tablets???



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so frustrated, and tired of looking on line lol 
We bought my youngest daughter a Nextbook 7" tablet last year for her 7th birthday, sadly it hasn't worked right for months, and I couldn't find the receipt to use the 1 year warranty it came with. I do think it was user error, and not a defective device. It won't charge with wall charger - the port seems loose that you plug it into. It just takes too long using USB on my computer, but also, the battery just doesn't seem to last as long anymore.

She has $$ from selling her 4-H goat, and really wants a tablet that she can watch Netflix/hulu, youtube and play games like minecraft.

So, I would like to order her one, adding in a new rule that I am the one who charges it/can't be played with while it's being charged.

She doesn't have a big budget for this, and keeping in mind she is only 8 years old 
Trying to keep it $75 or less.

Here are 3 I've been looking at, again I don't know anything about tablets...

I like this one, 9" screen,8GB, 3 1/2 star review/252 reviews, seems about the same as most others on that part.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KKPQFUE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2X9BDGO8IG14R

Same brand as above, 7" screen, 4GB - I would get her an SD card if that would help... 3 1/2 star rating/114 reviews
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L85KV6O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2X9BDGO8IG14R

7" screen, 8GB, 4 star rating/99 reviews
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KAJ9444/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ARD7DP6BI3ZPJ

Any thoughts? A lot of people had recommended the Kindle Fire to me, but I'd heard it works best with Amazon prime, and we don't have Amazon Prime. Also not sure if you can play Minecraft on that one either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My husband really likes his Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1. I really like my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 which is a 7" screen.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

My 8 year old grandson has a Kindle Fire. It does play Minecraft and they don't have Amazon Prime. He loves it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, I appreciate it  I may consider the Kindle Fire, but I think it's still somewhat out of her budget. The Samsung Galaxy Tab2 is nice, I bought that for my son a couple of years ago and he loves it. Probably the best deal I ever got on an electronic! I think it was still around $200-250 and with a sale, and coupon I nabbed it for $130! I'm not lucky to find those deals very often though!

In this hunt for a tablet, it's sort of a 'teaching her to stick to a budget' vs. 'Her having $$ and mom and dad having to give her the rest.' Especially since we just replaced her Wii earlier this month for her birthday <old one quit playing cd's>. 
I'm still toying with the idea of getting the kids a computer as a family Christmas gift.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The computer would be nice.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

We just got my daughter a kindle fire for $179. She loves it. That is the HDX version. They have another Kindle Fire that is less than that. Now we are waiting on her case to get mailed here (I cannot begin to stress the importance of a case with a built in screen protector, as I have had my iPad in a Griffin case since 2-3 weeks after I got it).


Of course, you could be like me, who won her IPad 2 from a liquor store 3-4 years ago (lol, hence the "Black Velvet" etched into the back side of it).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL who would have thought of winning an Ipad 2 from a liquor store, haha that's great! 

We definitely do make sure the kids have a case. 
Her old tablet would probably be just fine if the charger port wasn't loose, and the battery would last longer. I think we paid $80 for it. It did everything she wanted. I just want to find something similar to it for her to use. 
If she were a teenager like my other 2 kiddos, then I'd look into something much better, but where she is young I just feel she doesn't need anything too costly or fancy specs.

The computer is something I think definitely should happen.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Both of my daughters have their own laptop. That was their Christmas gift last year. I found them online for less than $550 for both. They really enjoy them. You can do some online shopping and searching and find some good deals. If you can do online ordering I would keep my eyes open with Black Friday and Cyber Monday just around the corner they usually have some good prices on electronics as the sale ads go out. 

Walmart also does layaway this time of year.

Also check around in your area you may find someone who can repair her tablet for less $$. I know there is a guy in our area who makes repairs.


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

I have Samsung tab 2 both 7 inch and the 10.1 (this one has LTE Verizon connection).

They have worked very well, and are not as limited as the Fire series in apps that will run on them. Have very good video when compared to the Fire series.

And both will take a mini card memory to expand what is saved, but the Fire does not.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I had got a Note for my dad this past year and it worked great for him and still works good. Only thing is it is a bit more then her goat money fund, but they are good for lasting under stress. My dad uses it for some car system reader thingy he wanted so it sees many hours outside in iffy situations and still works like a champ. 

Best Wishes


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I found out the tablet is fine, it's the wall charger! The tablet did keep resetting every time you turned it on/off, so I did a hard reset, and since then it's been fine. I charged it a few times on the computer and it did fine, so today she got a new wall charger, and it worked fine! Whew! Of course, I told her for now on I am the one who charges it, so she's not allowed to mess with the charger. 
I think the problem was she'd play it, battery die, then she'd play it while it was charging. No more of that!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I found out the tablet is fine, it's the wall charger! The tablet did keep resetting every time you turned it on/off, so I did a hard reset, and since then it's been fine. I charged it a few times on the computer and it did fine, so today she got a new wall charger, and it worked fine! Whew! Of course, I told her for now on I am the one who charges it, so she's not allowed to mess with the charger.
> I think the problem was she'd play it, battery die, then she'd play it while it was charging. No more of that!


Hooray! I was going to suggest taking it to a cell phone repair place in your area to see if it was something simple and cheap to fix, but it sounds like you've already got it figured out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SunnydaleBoers said:


> Hooray! I was going to suggest taking it to a cell phone repair place in your area to see if it was something simple and cheap to fix, but it sounds like you've already got it figured out!


 Thanks! Yep so glad it's working fine! I charge it, and she can play it until time is up or battery dies, and that's it for the rest of the day. Before she would have it plugged in/playing more than she should/sneaking on it, so this works really good!


----------

